# Growing your own bell peppers?



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

My hedgehog realy loves bell peppers so I wanted to plant some so i can always have them by. I have planted few bell pepper seeds and as i am very impacient i would like to know how long does the seed take to germinate?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

This is something I'd probably look to google for -- but I just wanted to say mine loves bell peppers too! Does yours have any favorite colors? Mine loves orange, yellow and red.. and is meh with green.


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

Mine hedgie love red is ok with the others, however i have planted orange ones &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm in my accidental experience of growing green bell peppers for my hermit crabs, a well-cared for pepper plant can flower and bear fruit in as less than 3 months


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

Start seeds indoors 8-10 weeks before last spring frost date.
The temperature must be at least 70 degrees F for seed germination, so keep them in a warm area for the best and fastest results.
Start pepper seeds three to a pot, and thin out the weakest seedling.


----------

